# Weekend bicycle rental and tracks in Dubai



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi folks, I'm looking for a nice bicycle track that offers bike rental that's also open on a weekend, can anyone suggest any around Dubai? I've done the usual Google searches but most of the sites don't look regularly updated and don't have much info on prices, etc. I'm only looking for something very casual for my wife and I, so not a huuuuuuuuuuge track. Any suggestions and rough idea of prices would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Al Qudra at Seih Al Salam 

Take the road out to Bab Al Shams and at the end of the Al Qudra road you'll see a few hundred cyclists there of all ages and types. Bike hire from the Trek Shop - helmets provided but take your own water.

Its the second on on Google - not sure why you didnt see it

http://trekbikes.ae/bike_rental.php

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x9c8d5f7eee689625

Its even on Google Maps.

take a map though - you might get lost on the track with no turns


----------

